# éviter les grandes décéptions (et le portefeuille vide !)



## nadiouf (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche un moyen d'écouter mon ipod dans ma voiture avec un transmetteur fm mais en surfant un peu j'ai l'impression que certains produits ne sont vraiment pas performants (kensington deluxe par exemple... autour des 90euros !)...
Je m'oriente vers le Griffin I trip auto ... Quelqu'un a t'il un avis sur ce produit ? 
Meri beaucoup pour vos réponses...


----------



## steveaustin (16 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas brancher un câble sur l'auto-radio ?


----------



## AppleGold (16 Octobre 2008)

Je me permet de m'incruster sur le fil 

Pour ma part je possède un trop vieil autoradio pour y connecter l'iPod (autoradio d'origine à K7  ).

Alors si quelqu'un a des retours d'expériences positif sur ce type d'article je suis intéressé aussi car pour l'instant je n'ai que des avis négatifs autour de moi ...


----------



## fandipod (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une superbe solution pour toi :  il y a un site qu'il sappelle macway et qui commercialise des produits pour ipod atrès bas prix et en plus c'est vraiment de la très bonne qualité :  voici le lien qui te montre le transmetteur fm que je possède et je suis vraimeznt pas du tout deçu.... : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5334/transmetteur-fm-lcd-pour-ipod-dock-blanc.html;)


----------



## steveaustin (16 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Pour ma part je possède un trop vieil autoradio pour y connecter l'iPod (autoradio d'origine à K7  ).



Sur l'apple store , tu trouveras dans la rubrique accessoires pour ipod cet article  :  "Adaptateur iCassette avec Câble Monster pour iPod/iPhone  " .

Je pense que ça devrait te convenir !...

Allez , tiens , je te mets le lien direct :http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TN549LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0OQ&mco=MjQ4NDgy


----------



## AppleGold (16 Octobre 2008)

Steveaustin et fanipod, ne le prenez pas mal mais je connais la fonction recherche google ...  Je connais pas mal de ces produits, ce qui m'inquiète c'est d'être sûr de ne pas acheter un truc qui ne marche pas bien et que je laisse au fond d'un tiroir au bout de 2 jours.

Dans tous les cas, merci pour vos conseils et avis ... 

Edit: j'ai peut-être parlé trop vite ... je ne connaissait pas celui de chez MacWay ... et à ce prix là, j'ai bien envie d'essayer ... Celui à K7 me fait peur car je ne suis pas sur de la qualité de mon vieux lecteur k7... (et en plus y'a un clapet qui risque de m'empêcher de passer le fil ..)

Merci encore à vous deux.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Je me permet de m'incruster sur le fil
> 
> Pour ma part je possède un trop vieil autoradio pour y connecter l'iPod (autoradio d'origine à K7  ).
> 
> Alors si quelqu'un a des retours d'expériences positif sur ce type d'article je suis intéressé aussi car pour l'instant je n'ai que des avis négatifs autour de moi ...




Salut,

J'ai ce modèle, une vielle auto avec un viel autoradio, et ça marche pile poil. Très content 

Sly54


----------



## fandipod (17 Octobre 2008)

Franchement je te conseille celui de macway qui est vraiment super bien..... Et en plus il isole des bruits paratsites de la radio.. Il est super


----------



## AppleGold (17 Octobre 2008)

Je pense bien que je vais prendre celui-là ... le mois prochain ... car l'achat de mon iMac m'a laissé fort dépourvu pour ce mois-ci ... 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## fandipod (18 Octobre 2008)

Je vous le conseille... Il est super. Merci Macway


----------



## maena (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à Tous,

Je suis l'heureuse propriétaire d'une Aygo CD. Il n'y a pas de préquipement iPod sur ce modèle mais une entrée jack auxiliaire.
J'ai déjà testé le branchement de la sortie casque de mon iPod sur l'entrée auxilaire de l'autoradio. Résultat catastrophique ... surement un problème d'impédance.
Mais du coup je ne sais pas si c'est mon entrée auxiliaire qui est foireuse, ou mon cable ...
Bref d'après ce que j'ai lu il existe des dispositif permettant de prendre le son non pas de la sortie casque mais depuis le connecteur spécifique Apple.

Je ne suis pas trop emballée par les transmetteurs FM, ça me semble trop aléatoire.
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ?

Maena


----------



## maena (26 Mars 2010)

J'ai trouvé la solution chez Macway :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/64...-usb-mini-dock-kit-audio-pour-ipodiphone.html

Ne pas oublier que le signal de la prise dock est meilleur que celui de la sortie casque.

Ca marche très bien sur une Aygo CD-in non pré-équipée pour iPod.

Maena


----------



## fil-92 (11 Mai 2010)

maena a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution chez Macway :
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/64...-usb-mini-dock-kit-audio-pour-ipodiphone.html
> 
> ...


un grand merci pour l'info..j'ai sur ma Twingo un Kenwood "made for iPod" mais pour iPod formaté PC et non mac, je ne peux donc pas utiliser la prise USB et effectivement la prise jack ne fournit pas un son de grande qualité.
A moins que quelqu'un me dise s'il est possible de formater l'iPod en fat32 avec mon mac?


----------

